# jefferson state hemp fest!!!August 26-27, 2011



## BrittanyTheBananarchist (Jul 19, 2011)

this years jefferson state hemp fest!!!August 26-27, 2011 is comming up soon!!!!last year was amazing and this years suposed to be even better!!!if ur in the ara hit it up!!!
where: cave junction oregon!

http://www.jeffersonstatehempexpo.com/

Addmission and Ticket Information:
Day time admission (10am - 4:20pm) is FREE. Yes that's right, we said FREE!! 
Attendees can walk into the "Festival Area" free of charge during those hours.

Night time admission (4:20pm - 10pm) is $5 per person. Wristbands will be issued
at the front gate. There will be no re-rentry to the "Festival Area" after 4:20pm unless
you are wearing the appropriate wristband.

Parking Information:
Parking: $5 per vehicle with no re-entry into day lot.


----------

